# cat is arching back and inactive, laying down



## DextroTheMethOrphan (Oct 29, 2006)

i have a domestic shorthair cat named cat, shes about 9 months old, and i noticed this morning that she was laying on the floor acting kind of strange, she was just laying on the floor meowing and purring and moving around a little bit, then she got up and i told some of the other people in my house to look at her and they thought it was strange too, she is currently lying on the floor, she arches her back kind of like it was something of a stomach problem, and she doesnt really act like shes in critical, sharp pain, but its definitely obvious that somethings wrong. It's really rather sudden, we have 2 other cats that live in the house and they are both older. the other cats are acting fine. Cat generally gets along with both of the other cats. Note that she isnt totally unable to walk.
does anyone have any idea what the problem might be?
please answer asap
-dxm


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

There isn't anything that comes to mind....this sounds like something that requires immediate vet attention. Please take her to an emergency clinic today, don't wait for normal office hours tomorrow. Anytime a cat is showing pain and having trouble walking...they need quick attention.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I second that. I can't picture what this might be. And the fact that all the people who've seen it think it's abnormal is a pretty good indicator that you should get her to the vet. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Is she spayed? If not, these are pretty classic signs of her going into heat! If she is not yet spayed, I would get that done ASAP.

If she is spayed, then I agree with the above posters - she requires veterinary intervention.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Laying on the floor? (Maybe I got the wrong picture in my mind, or trying to read too much between the lines.) :wink:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Hmm. The purring, meowing and arching her back does sound like she's in heat. The laying around, not so much. Either way, I'd get her into the vet. Let us know how she's doing.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

How to Tell if Your Cat is in Heat

http://cats.about.com/cs/pregnancybirth/ht/oestrus.htm


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That sounds like a good description of a cat in heat. You did say she gets up and walks, right? She will probably start yowling also. If she is in heat, get her spayed as soon as possible--and don't let her outside. I hope all is well.


----------



## wkdwhite (Oct 25, 2006)

If see is having difficulty in standing get to a vet now.

Has she been able to get near anything that is harmfull or toxic to cats?

A lot of the time when a cat is seriously ill it will purr, this is a comfort thing so the fact that she is purring amy not allways a good sign.

Good Luck


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

It sounds like a seasoned cat to me. And, if you don't want her having kittens, you'll have to take her to the vets anyways. It's best to take her in and have the vet look at her. And, that way if she is in heat, you can discuss the options with the Dr.

I certainly hope that's all that's wrong with her.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm no expert on feline heat behaviors, but I don't think that _laying on the floor_ with back arched is a heat behavior. Arching the back in an _upright position_ (feet on the floor), with the back end raised, is. I think dxm needs to clarify exactly what this cat is doing.

Also the fact that all the people who saw it thought it was odd behavior. You'd think in a group of people someone would recognize a cat in heat.

Sorry to be such a blockhead (well, not really :lol: ) -- I'm just not reading the same thing here.

(Actually, laying on the floor and arching the back could be nothing more than a stretch -- except that for all the people thinking it was odd)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

A female in season rolls all over the floor in an attempt to get attention. She moves into all sorts of posistions. Regardless of what's causing her behavior, she should go to the vet.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ahhhhhh.....OK. That sounds like it fits the situation. I'll take the word of an experienced expert over what I read in my books any day. Never mind me, folks, I'm still learning.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

But it's not definite, Tim. If we could see her, we'd know. If there's doubt, I'd go to the vet. It's worth the money to make sure. He might want to spay her, if there's no other problem. Of course, it's a bit more if the cat's in heat, but the worry would get to me!


----------

